# Dead Rat in Wall Cavity



## scranch (16 April 2006)

Help! I have a dead rat or possum in the cavity wall in our bedroom.It stinks like you wouldn't believe.I spent all morning lifting tiles and think I know about where it is,but can't get real close as we have an extension on our house,running along that wall.I have blocked the air vents into the room,the smell died down for a while,but is now as bad as ever.
Anyone else had this problem?
Have thought of getting a bag of sand and pouring down to try covering the remains,but if the stink is coming through the gyprock it probably won't work.
Thanks for any suggestions,I didn't want to cut into the wall but may have to.
PS;Just had a cunning plan.If I get a decent mirror I may be able to make a crude periscope,and at least get some type of look at it.
Brian


----------



## crackaton (16 April 2006)

Well brian, I would suggest just leaving it alone.


----------



## rederob (16 April 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Well brian, I would suggest just leaving it alone.



Or help nature along!
Induce as many ants and flies into the wall cavity as possible so the flesh is eaten away.
Problem solved in no time.


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2006)

Do you have a cat?

Throw that in there.


----------



## son of baglimit (16 April 2006)

better watch out scranch - some greenie hippee type will claim you have mistreated it - even though its dead - and have an injunction put against you moving it.......

just burn down the house and claim the insurance - problem solved.


----------



## crackaton (16 April 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Well brian, I would suggest just leaving it alone.



If it get really bad there's always wall paper or some really thick acyrlic paint.!!


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 April 2006)

If you want to remove it and can get to the top of the cavity then go to a toy shop and get a cheap "butterfly net". These have a handle about half a metre long with the net about 30cm diamater. Bend the wire to make a flat bottom and use this to recover whatever is in the wall cavity. I've done this with live birds and mice (and a cat though you need a stronger net for those) so it does work. If the handle isn't long enough then tape something suitable to it to extend the length (electrical tape is quite good for securing such things - stretch the tape as you wrap it around the handle).

If you can't get at it and want to seal the area to stop the smell then I suggest that you do as follows.

1. Drill an 8mm hole into any surface which enables access to the area.

2. Spray expanding foam into the hole. Insert the tube from the can and pull the trigger. The wall cavity should be reasonably large (at least the size of computer box, probably larger) so you will need quite a bit. Be aware though that the foam expands more than you are probably expecting. You need to hold the can upside down when using it. Expanding foam is sold under various brands such as "space filler" from hardware stores.

3. Quickly remove the tube from the wall and place a generous size piece of tape over the hole. I suggest duct tape although this will damage the paint. Do this as quickly as possible - cut the tape before doing step 2 and have it ready in your hand.

Tips.

Do NOT clean up any spilled foam using water as this will cause the foam to expand even more. Once cured (next day) it can be broken away by hand and the surface sanded smooth with a sanding block or power sander. Put a drop sheet (old newspaper will do) on the floor. You could put paper on the wall below the hole too using masking tape (shouldn't damage the paint if removed within a few hours) in case of any spills.

When drilling into any wall make sure there are no electric cables or pipes in the way. If you're not sure then use a simple pipe/cable/stud locator available from most hardware stores. They're not too expensive ($20?). If in any doubt then place a large band of electrical tape (at least 5mm thick) around the drill leaving only 10mm or so exposed so that the drill can not slip further than planned into the wall. The tape will be easily removeable with no harm to the drill.

Be aware that any kind of cement sheeting as commonly found under the eaves of most houses, as external "fake brick" cladding and sometimes in bathroom and kitchen walls or behind built-in heaters or fireplaces may contain asbestos if it's more than 20 years old. Asbestos is VERY hazardous to human health and must NOT be drilled, sanded or broken without taking proper precautions. Dust generated from doing so can not be removed by domestic vacuum cleaners (blows straight through the filters). A large portion of houses in all states and territories contain asbestos cement sheeting.


----------



## Happy (16 April 2006)

Somebody mentioned on TV that dead possum has sweet smell.

Whatever it means, which probably means that you don’t have a possum in your wall cavity.

So it should be smaller animal, probably bush rat, they like to move indoors as soon as nights get cold.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 April 2006)

*Important addition to previous post.* Do NOT fill the space with foam if there are power cables running through it - CHECK with a cable location device if in any doubt. Doing so could cause the cables to overheat and in a worst case catch fire. The foam will fill the entire space between two studs (the vertical bits of wood in the wall) - OK if no wiring in this area but not if there is wiring.

This applies only to power cables (not phone, TV aerial or other communications cabling which does not get hot in the first place).


----------



## Broadside (16 April 2006)

oh that is bad news...this happened to me and my flat mate about 10 years ago in summer, you wouldn't believe how many blowflies infested our flat for day after day after day...it was hundreds, unbelievable.  I would be tempted to cut into the wall cavity and get it out.  I don't envy you one bit.


----------



## rederob (17 April 2006)

Happy said:
			
		

> Somebody mentioned on TV that dead possum has sweet smell.
> Whatever it means, which probably means that you don’t have a possum in your wall cavity.



I got out my Manuel and checked: It could be a Siberian Hampster,
Call Basil at Faulty Towers for advice.


----------



## dingo37 (17 April 2006)

hi scranch,

try as many moth balls as you can get,

at least it help'd with us at one time with a dead something in our wall cavity,

"good luck"


----------



## son of baglimit (17 April 2006)

considering the options put forward the 'burn the house down' is looking good huh ?


----------



## crackaton (17 April 2006)

Call Peter the  Possum Man


----------



## sam76 (17 April 2006)

Invite your mother in law around - she'll take one sniff and never return!


----------



## sam76 (17 April 2006)

or better still invite her round for dinner and say you're cooking something "special"


----------



## son of baglimit (17 April 2006)

gives me an idea sam - anyone got a dead rat/possum/large rodent etc i can install in my house - or at least the odour ???


----------



## crackaton (17 April 2006)

How about a truck load of cane toads?


----------



## Odduna (17 April 2006)

scranch said:
			
		

> Help! I have a dead rat or possum in the cavity wall in our bedroom.It stinks like you wouldn't believe.I spent all morning lifting tiles and think I know about where it is,but can't get real close as we have an extension on our house,running along that wall.I have blocked the air vents into the room,the smell died down for a while,but is now as bad as ever.
> Anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Brian




I suggest you should sell up and buy a different house

Otherwise, write to the Better Homes and Garden team, I’m sure they will do a special for you...... in about 6 months. I am sure they will pick out Dr Harry to deal with it. He will probably suggest that you to give the dead animal some toys, and try and 'ignore it' as if you keep noticing it, it will continue to smell.

Good luck


----------



## crackaton (17 April 2006)

Odduna said:
			
		

> I suggest you should sell up and buy a different house
> 
> Otherwise, write to the Better Homes and Garden team, I’m sure they will do a special for you...... in about 6 months. I am sure they will pick out Dr Harry to deal with it. He will probably suggest that you to give the dead animal some toys, and try and 'ignore it' as if you keep noticing it, it will continue to smell.
> 
> Good luck



 ROFLMAO. Maybe he can dangle a stethascope down the cavity to see if it is, indeed , deceased or just playing possum


----------



## sam76 (17 April 2006)

This brings new meaning to the term "I smell a rat"


----------



## Lucstar (17 April 2006)

Just pour some acid or caustic soda down there to dissolve the stupid animal. If it burns a hole through the wall. Then ummm...call AAMI. Lucky you're with AAMI hey?


----------



## crackaton (17 April 2006)

Lucstar said:
			
		

> Just pour some acid or caustic soda down there to dissolve the stupid animal. If it burns a hole through the wall. Then ummm...call AAMI. Lucky you're with AAMI hey?



Lime works better


----------



## macca (18 April 2006)

If you still have the problem, you could try posting the question on Somersoft Forum, with all the property people over there, someone must have had this problem before.


----------



## scranch (18 April 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for all the help.Some of the advice really made me smile.
I looked down the wall cavities with a mirror,couldn't find anything.
Have a horrible suspicion it is on the bedroom ceiling,just under the floor of the upstairs extention.The smell has eased a bit,only notice it if I breathe.Couldn't get moth balls so I poured napthalene in the cavites,maybe I should have tried napalm.Been using Nilodor inside,pretty good stuff.
 Thought of throwing a cat in,but might have got a dead cat bounce.
The idea of acrylic paint or wallpaper wasn't bad,the room next door has wallpaper,and no odour problem.
Didn't appreciate the mother in law crack.If you had ever met my mother in law you would realise even a dead rat deserves better than that.
Smurf,your idea of the gap expader was a good one and I have made a note of it.I looked at the thread on electrical stuff with great interest,the most expensive washing machine we had was a bendix.It lasted 7yrs,the cost of repairs over that time being more than the original purchase price.The sales manager told me that was about right.The hoover we replaced it with is over 20yrs old and has had 1 service call in that period to replace a worn cog,or gear.
  Brian


----------



## visual (18 April 2006)

scranch said:
			
		

> the thread on electrical stuff with great interest,the most expensive washing machine we had was a bendix.It lasted 7yrs,the cost of repairs over that time being more than the original purchase price.The sales manager told me that was about right.The hoover we replaced it with is over 20yrs old and has had 1 service call in that period to replace a worn cog,or gear.
> Brian




Scranch,are you saying that bendix have been making LEMONS for 27 years!
You would think that those bastards at* hardly normal *wouldve known that when they sold me that load of crap only 6years ago.As a reliable ,value for money washing machine


----------



## scranch (18 April 2006)

YEP,
 We had a simpson for 16yrs before the bendix Didn't have a problem till the end.
 When we got the bendix we were assured of top quality,make all the industrial units blah,blah.
The first problem we had to pay for was to replace the switch for hot or cold water.Never used it,never used the heater once.It was a toggle switch,when one of the lugs holding it in broke the machine stopped working.Cost something like $65.00 to replace.I watched the guy fix it,when it broke again I bought some from the factory and did it myself.5 switches at $2.00 each.
 The last thing to go was the "spider" which cracked,letting the motor bounce on the floor.Glad to see the back of it,every few months there was some problem.
  The guy who wrote a column in the Sydney Morning Herald at on time,and ran the Arts festival (I think)in Adelaide a few years ago,Leo Schoefeld,I've spelt his name wrong I know,was ranting on in his column once about what a lemon his one was,so it's been going on for a while.
  Brian


----------



## crackaton (18 April 2006)

scranch said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Thanks for all the help.Some of the advice really made me smile.
> I looked down the wall cavities with a mirror,couldn't find anything.
> Have a horrible suspicion it is on the bedroom ceiling,just under the floor of the upstairs extention.The smell has eased a bit,only notice it if I breathe.Couldn't get moth balls so I poured napthalene in the cavites,maybe I should have tried napalm.Been using Nilodor inside,pretty good stuff.
> ...




Usualy when they croak it just bascicially leaves a bit of a stain on the ceiling, perhaps lift a few tiles to let the stench out or get one of those 80$ whirly ventalotrs from bunnings to suck all the nasties out. As for the cat, have you seen my cat batbrain lately? lol


----------



## scranch (18 April 2006)

Crackaton,
   Will be off to bunnings in the morning.Where the problem is it inaccessable to remove it but a whirlygig may suck some of the stink out.
 Maybe it is not a dead rat.Maybe a cat playing possum.
We lost a cat for 3 days once.Found it when we heard a noise in a space in our wardrobe where we keep our jumpers and such.It is over a metre from the floor,so must have climbed up to have a sleep,then got shut in.
Didn't even make a mess but it was busting to go.
Funny when you lose something like that,you keep looking in the same places,it can really get to you.
  Brian


----------



## Lyehopper (19 April 2006)

Crush some charcoal.... put it in old pantyhose (could use _new_ pantyhose if you desire) and tie a string to the "containers" of charcoal.  Slide then into the wall cavity or ceiling as near as it can to the source of the smell.  the charcoal will absorb the odor.  Once the varmint has completely decomposed, remove the charcoal and dispose of it.... Or if you are one who recycles?.... Cook a steak with it and give the pantyhose to your mother-in-law.


----------



## scranch (23 April 2006)

For anyone interested who may get the same problem.
Our bedroom is almost odour free,we could use it again now,but want to wash the bedclothes.
Crackaton,
  the whirlything from bunnings seems to have worked a treat,maybe in the summer we won't have a stinking hot bedroom(that was just a little dead rat joke).
Lyehopper,took notice of your idea of the crushed charcoal,got it in as far as possible,think it may have helped a lot as well.
   Brian


----------



## crackaton (23 April 2006)

Great stuff scranch. Hope your life's back to normal, it must have been horrible having to live with that yucky death stench in your home. just hope another possum doesn't do the same trick on you.


----------

